# BJJ for newbie



## halfnote19 (Dec 20, 2007)

I have not trained in any martial arts and I am looking into BJJ. 
Is this a bad one to start out with? 
What do you think about girls doing BJJ?


----------



## D Dempsey (Dec 20, 2007)

BJJ is a fine art to start with all in all.  You'll learn some good basic self-defense and it will get you in really good shape.  It's also really fun.  The initial learning curve is very fast so you'll be relatively competent within around 6 month and be able to toss around newer people.  You're also fortunate to have access to some really good teachers living in orange county.  I can't really comment on women training in BJJ, the school I'm at now has none and the place I trained at previously had two.  Both were just as capable as anyone else after a few months.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 20, 2007)

BJJ is a good a place to start as any.  It is a fun, challenging martial art.

As for girls training, the more the merrier!  I am one of four currently training at my club and I think it is a great MA for girls.  Try it and have fun!


----------



## arnisador (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a great art. In its range it's _extremely _effective. It's so different from most styles that your lack of previous training won't really be much of a disadvantage! 

As to how it is for girls...I'm about to start my 13 y.o. daughter in it. My 17 y.o. son and I have been doing it for a bit now.


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2007)

BJJ is a fine art to train in.  Depending on the school, there may be more of a focus on the ground, compared to ground and stand up, but either way, you'll learn some fantastic ground work, and it gives an awesome cardio workout.

As for girls training in it...I think its a great idea for girls to train in BJJ.  If a female is going to get attacked, there is a good chance she could find herself on the ground.  BJJ will provide some great escape methods.

I've rolled with some females in class before, and many of them do a fantstic job.  Actually there are a few that seem to do better than the guys, aggression wise. 

I'd give it a try.  Take a class and see what you think. 

Mike


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 21, 2007)

MJS said:


> BJJ is a fine art to train in. Depending on the school, there may be more of a focus on the ground, compared to ground and stand up, but either way, you'll learn some fantastic ground work, and it gives an awesome cardio workout.
> 
> As for girls training in it...I think its a great idea for girls to train in BJJ. If a female is going to get attacked, there is a good chance she could find herself on the ground. BJJ will provide some great escape methods.
> 
> ...


 
Great post Mike!  Grappling is very, very important for women to learn because there is a great chance that a male attacker will take you down tot he ground.  So it is excellent for women and girls to train in.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Dec 21, 2007)

girls training in BJJ is an awsome thing. While they dont have the muscle the men in the class do, they tend to be quicker on the ground and more flexible. They are also very explosive. they make us men work harder

B


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 21, 2007)

I remember rolling with a wiry young lady who was a BJJ purple belt.  Even though I was her senior in the art her ability to move and not use strength but leverage and position made the game a lot of fun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  More women in general should practice grappling skills!


----------



## halfnote19 (Dec 21, 2007)

thanks for all the advice and support.


----------



## MJS (Dec 21, 2007)

halfnote19 said:


> thanks for all the advice and support.


 
Glad we could help.   If you have any other questions or need suggestions on a school, let us know. 

Mike


----------



## halfnote19 (Dec 21, 2007)

I have found a few schools in my area. Here are the links to their websites.
Has anybody heard good/bad things about these schools?
http://francobjj.com/
http://ralphgracieoc.com/
http://www.graciebarraamerica.com/

There are more schools that teach bjj in my area but that is not their primary focus. Should I just completely rule them out? Any other schools I should consider?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Blindside (Dec 21, 2007)

halfnote19 said:


> I have found a few schools in my area. Here are the links to their websites.
> Has anybody heard good/bad things about these schools?
> http://francobjj.com/
> http://ralphgracieoc.com/
> ...


 
I don't know diddly about BJJ orgs, but I will say that organizations aren't really that important for a beginner, pick the school based on the classes you see, and the instructors you feel comfortable wth.     

Lamont


----------



## D Dempsey (Dec 21, 2007)

halfnote19 said:


> I have found a few schools in my area. Here are the links to their websites.
> Has anybody heard good/bad things about these schools?
> http://francobjj.com/
> http://ralphgracieoc.com/
> ...


You also have Tim Cartmell's school www.shenwu.com.  Tim is an amazing teacher a a great guy as well.  He has a very well thought out curriculum that puts a heavy emphasis on self-defense and conditioning for new students.  You'll also learn more stand-up grappling and striking there then you generally would at most BJJ schools.  If he isn't that far from you it would definitely be worth your time to check out his school.


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 24, 2007)

Can't go wrong with BJJ.  Just be ready to train hard and take it all in!!!


----------



## Gentle Fist (Dec 24, 2007)

D Dempsey said:


> You also have Tim Cartmell's school www.shenwu.com. Tim is an amazing teacher a a great guy as well. He has a very well thought out curriculum that puts a heavy emphasis on self-defense and conditioning for new students. You'll also learn more stand-up grappling and striking there then you generally would at most BJJ schools. If he isn't that far from you it would definitely be worth your time to check out his school.


 

Although I have never met or rolled with him (Tim).  My instructor says he is a great instructor and worth trying out!


----------



## MJS (Dec 25, 2007)

halfnote19 said:


> I have found a few schools in my area. Here are the links to their websites.
> Has anybody heard good/bad things about these schools?
> http://francobjj.com/
> http://ralphgracieoc.com/
> ...


 
All 3 seem good.  I suggest looking at all 3.  See if you can take a trial class.  Afterwards, make your decision on the one that you like best.  Training in any art is a big investment, so its very important to make sure that you're paying for what you want. 

Mike


----------



## halfnote19 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thank you all for you help... I have chosen and signed up for a school.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 11, 2008)

Where did you decide to go?


----------



## halfnote19 (Jan 14, 2008)

I have decided to go to Franco de Camargo
http://www.francobjj.com/

They were not big like some of the other schools in the area and close enough to home.


----------



## D Dempsey (Jan 14, 2008)

Looks good.  I'm sure you won't be disappointed, usually anyone associated with Carlson Gracie is a top notch fighter.


----------

